# what to do with all of those old wrenches lying around



## city boy gone country (Aug 9, 2015)

Not sure if this has made the rounds on here yet and thought I would share. I have several old large wrenches that would be perfect for a project like this.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 9, 2015)

That is a cool knife.
Especially if you have an old wrench from you father or grandfathers tool box...


----------



## bbs383ci (Aug 10, 2015)

forge it out and heat treat and temper it do some tests to see how it holds an edge.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2015)

Cool knife and video.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2015)

That's probably one of the coolest things I've ever seen!


----------



## Fork Horn (Aug 10, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## Gobbler Down (Aug 13, 2015)

I picked up one of his knives a few years ago at Blade Show and gave it the once over.  It was already sold to a customer by the dealer but the new owner agreed to leave it on the table until the show was over. Sharp as a laser and made you want to take it home.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 13, 2015)

Very cool knife.


----------



## godogs57 (Aug 15, 2015)

bbs383ci said:


> forge it out and heat treat and temper it do some tests to see how it holds an edge.


That's what I was thinking , but I didn't have much confidence the steel would be suitable. Anyone notice the cutting edge is already chipped in the pic above???


----------



## Davey (Aug 15, 2015)

godogs57 said:


> That's what I was thinking , but I didn't have much confidence the steel would be suitable. Anyone notice the cutting edge is already chipped in the pic above???



Not chipped ,but imbedded in something .


----------



## city boy gone country (Aug 15, 2015)

I have some old wrenches that belonged to my wife's grandfather and the steel they are made of looks lot different than what my snap on's  are made from. I would guess that these wrenches are probably from the 1920's or earlier.


----------



## Anvil Head (Aug 15, 2015)

One word of caution .... a big one ... plated wrenches zinc or chrome give off toxic gases when heated in a forge to forging temps. Both are heavy metals and will cause irreversible lung and liver damage from the fumes. Don't be stupid!
Just a CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored wrench of questionable blade quality. Why take the risk? Sure play with mystery steels, but use your head!


----------



## godogs57 (Aug 16, 2015)

Davey said:


> Not chipped ,but imbedded in something .



Right you are...was looking at in on my cell phone and could not see a full size pic. Still don't care for forging mystery steels though...too much on the line, reputation wise, if it doesn't pan out.


----------



## RNC (Aug 19, 2015)

When I seen this thread title ,I was thinking Trollsky :0)

I just wish he would post more videos .


----------



## mattech (Aug 27, 2015)

Very cool


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Aug 27, 2015)

RNC said:


> When I seen this thread title ,I was thinking Trollsky :0)
> 
> I just wish he would post more videos .



I read wenches, so you can imagine my disappointment.


----------

